# Carib Sea Ecco-Complete Live Freshwater African Cichlid Grav



## bragging_rights (Feb 1, 2012)

I've had a 75gal cichlid tank for over 10 years. I want to re-vamp it before I move it to our new house. I'm looking for opinions on substrate's (I like gravel), and DIY rock backgrounds. Any idea's are great.

I've been looking into the Carib Sea Ecco-Complete Live Freshwater African Cichlid Gravel, Cichlid Stone and I found this web site on making your own 3-D rock background

As for fish I have a Pleco that is about 12-14" and I'm ratehr attached to him. There are also 2 4-5" blood parrots that I think I'm going to trade in when I get my new fish. I'm planning on purchasing a mixture of chichlids including an electric blue jack dempsey, and a green terror.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I may be wrong but I had this in my tank and it was black/white. I really disliked the look. It didn't look black/white in the bag but it was under the lights. The rocks in the tank really clashed against the salt/pepper look. Again...assuming this is the same stuff.

Also...it was more like sand than gravel. I ended up mixing crushed coral to hide the salt and pepper look. I just recently pulled it all out and put in pool filter sand. I am MUCH happier now. It looks much more natural and the fish LOVE...can't emphasize this enough....LOVE the pool filter sand and it is such a coarse grade it doesn't not get sucked into the filters.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753225

Love the stuff and it is really low cost compared to the others. It also buffers the water and adds trace minerals.


----------



## FerociousP (Sep 18, 2011)

I used the "Sahara" African Cichlid Mix. It is the same as the ECO-complete but without the "live bacteria". In the bag it was more of a whitish and black. I think it might just depend on the place they are harvesting it or something, but unless you see it in person when buying it, don't be suprised if it doesn't come as the color in the picture.

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/cichlid.html


----------



## bragging_rights (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm planning on stocking my tank with Central/South American cichlids, will the higher PH be okay for these guys too? I noticed as I was reading up on this stuff that it all says for African cichlids. :-?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

bragging_rights said:


> I'm planning on stocking my tank with Central/South American cichlids, will the higher PH be okay for these guys too? I noticed as I was reading up on this stuff that it all says for African cichlids. :-?


They will be fine. Stable pH is really all that is needed unless water is super acidic/alkaline


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

The gravel is much more earthy looking. I love it. For size perspective that Red Zebra is just over 2" long. I also mixed in some standard earth tone gravel.


----------

